# Shrimp die off?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So, I havn't really had good luck with my 10gal cherry tank.

Been going for 3 months now and I keep having shrimp randomly die off.

75F
10gal 10 hrs light a day
planted with dwarf sag, crypts, java moss and willow moss.
sponge filter
eco complete substrate mixed with fluval shrimp statrum

0 ammonia/nitrite
5-10 nitrate
7.6PH

25% water change weekly.

Started out with 10 Cherrys. They died off, maybe one a week, and then 3 the next in a few day span. 

Added 15 more and I am down again to maybe 5-7....

The past 2 days, I have lost 2 and I think I am about to lose another.

I have noticed on some of the shrimp when they die or are about to die, their shell almost looks like its coming apart.

Is this a molting issue? 

Could this be a GH problem? I am using Dundas Tap water, so Hamilton water. 
I have not been able to test for GH yet, but will buy a kit tomorrow.

Could this possibly be a copper issue?

Here is a picture of what I see on maybe 50% of the shrimp that die.

note, I do also have some crystal reds die every now and then, but not as fast as my cherries are.

Thanks!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Based on the picture they seem to have trouble molting. Try to make sure that your water is not to hard. If you have access to RO water add some!!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I will start with ro again, I used to use ro and still had the same issue thought. Was using 25% tap 75% ro before. Ill start this again though.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Try stopping the weekly 25% water change. Frequent water changes can induce molting and if they are not ready to molt, this can happen. 

You said some crystal die as well.... you keep crystal in the same tank? I know some people have luck with tap water and all, I did too (at least they didn't die off), but low ph soft water makes crystal shrimps so much easier to keep/breed.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Sorry, didnt mention, my crystals are in a different tank with carbon rilis. I will do less changes, thanks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cherry shrimps do not need RO water.

Where are you getting your cherry shrimps?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I have always got them from Big Als Hamilton.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

What is your GH? Are you testing your Nitrates correctly?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So after testing today, I have found I have both a High GH level of 200ppm AND 2ppm copper levels from my tap water!!

I tested both my basement and my kitchen water incase it was the pipes causing copper amounts. Readings are the same from both.

So here is the next problem I am faced with, I plan to use RO water, well I might buy the API water filter, its cheap considering how much water I need to filter and how often(Not often).

I can't use 25% tap water with the RO because of my copper levels.

If I am to use 100% RO water for my shrimp, what kind of minerals will I need to dose?

Is this even possible to use 100% RO water?

Thanks.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Splak said:


> So after testing today, I have found I have both a High GH level of 200ppm AND 2ppm copper levels from my tap water!!
> 
> I tested both my basement and my kitchen water incase it was the pipes causing copper amounts. Readings are the same from both.
> 
> ...


Go buy afew jugs of Ro and add salty shrimp+ and water change it slowly to get recommend Gh of I believe 6 or 7?

Don't shock them with a massive wc with huge swings in tds, Gh, and prob ph.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Splak said:


> So after testing today, I have found I have both a High GH level of 200ppm AND 2ppm copper levels from my tap water!!
> 
> I tested both my basement and my kitchen water incase it was the pipes causing copper amounts. Readings are the same from both.
> 
> ...


Personally I have had to many issues with tap water and shrimp. I personally use Salty Shrimp KH/GH for my neos and Salty Shrimp GH for my caridina, then salty shrimp sulawesi 7.5 for the sulawesi inverts.

As for the RO I highly suggest investing in a decent RO system, bulk reef supply is where I got mine. There is a new R?O buddie that has hit the market that is low cost but you have to use the aquatic life filters.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I would buy an RO system, but the problem for me is, I need something that I can plug into my tap and only use when I need it. So, to my understanding, I can't put a normal RO unit on the faucet, use it and take it off for a few weeks. I was told that the membrane needs to be kept wet, and the systems cannot be taken off due to that reason. 

This is why I figure the API water filter would be ideal, and considering I only have 30 gallons of water between my shrimp tanks, I probably won't need to spend a ton on filter replacements. 

Or I guess, I can always just haul water back and fourth from the store, but it is such a pain, and with gas/time to do so, it might be cheaper to just buy a filter ahah.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Splak said:


> I would buy an RO system, but the problem for me is, I need something that I can plug into my tap and only use when I need it. So, to my understanding, I can't put a normal RO unit on the faucet, use it and take it off for a few weeks. I was told that the membrane needs to be kept wet, and the systems cannot be taken off due to that reason.
> 
> This is why I figure the API water filter would be ideal, and considering I only have 30 gallons of water between my shrimp tanks, I probably won't need to spend a ton on filter replacements.
> 
> Or I guess, I can always just haul water back and fourth from the store, but it is such a pain, and with gas/time to do so, it might be cheaper to just buy a filter ahah.


I personally leave my unit under the sink and only use it when I need it. 90 gallons a week. My TDS still tests at a TDS of 11

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

This is what you need then

https://www.zerowater.com/product-23-cup-dispenser

Buy one and tell me how well it works

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

How are the shrimp doing? 

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Not too sure, I noticed the right before I did a change with mineralized ro, that the shrimp almost looked like they were in a coma.. Not moving or anything, so I thought some were dead, I went to take them out and they moved a little.

So I did something very drastic, that I'm not sure if it was for the better or worse yet. I filled a 10gallon tank with RO and mineralized it to GH of 5-6. PH is about 6.8.

I put my remaining CRS and Cherry's into a bucket with a little water, and slow dipped over 10 hours the RO from the 10gal into it. Once it was almost full I put everything into the 10gal tank.

I have only lost 3 shrimp since then, and it has been about 5-7 days. and they were the worst looking shrimp out of the bunch. I haven't lost a shrimp in 2 days now and they all seem to be grazing, eating, and moving around.

I think I shocked the 3 and they died, but I feel that 3 lost is a lot better than potentially losing all by risking small water changes with ro over a few weeks.

I am going to give them about another week, if I have no losses I will pick up some more from you!


My new parameter's seem to be:

6.8-7PH
5-6GH
1 KH
1-3 nitrate
0 ammonia/nitrites.

I know the PH is a little high, and will try and lower it with alder cones.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you get tired of lugging water bottles, and don't want to pay for replacement filters.. there is one other option. Buy a small water distiller. Yeah, they cost some money.. both to buy and the power to run them, but no filters to replace, and no jugs to lug. You can make as much as you need, the small countertop units make about a gallon per cycle. 

The only maintenance is periodically removing the scale that builds up in the tank, just like a kettle, but since distilling removes everything, it scales up faster. 

Eventually it would pay for itself, though it might take awhile. The resulting water would be the same as RO water, in terms of what you are using it for.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> If you get tired of lugging water bottles, and don't want to pay for replacement filters.. there is one other option. Buy a small water distiller. Yeah, they cost some money.. both to buy and the power to run them, but no filters to replace, and no jugs to lug. You can make as much as you need, the small countertop units make about a gallon per cycle.
> 
> The only maintenance is periodically removing the scale that builds up in the tank, just like a kettle, but since distilling removes everything, it scales up faster.
> 
> Eventually it would pay for itself, though it might take awhile. The resulting water would be the same as RO water, in terms of what you are using it for.


I like this idea!

Update:

Every since switching to re mineralized 100% RO only lost 3 shrimp assuming due to shock. All shrimps doing awesome and molting often!


----------



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

try some cherrys from local breeders that what i did when i had same problem.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I picked 6 up at BA in Kitchener, all are still doing great a week later.


----------

